# Happy birthday Jazzbychas!



## Agnès E.

Chas,
Prince du jazz
Amateur de mots
Je vous souhaite un merveilleux anniversaire !


 



Joyeux anniversaire, Chas !​


----------



## Mei

*¡ ¡ ¡   H A P P Y B I R T H D **A Y   ! ! !* ​ 
Where is the party???!!  

Mei


----------



## timpeac

Have a mellow one.

Tim


----------



## geve

Bon anniversaire Mr Chas !


And here's a gift for you : doll
(may this give you inspiration for your business project  )


----------



## GenJen54

Happy Birthday to *One Cool Kat*! Hope your day is Smmmo-kin'!


----------



## JazzByChas

Plusieurs mercies, gentile geve...

You know, kind geve...I am still working on that...but I believe that I will have to come up with a more _interesting_ doll.... 



			
				geve said:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Mr Chas !
> 
> 
> And here's a gift for you : doll
> (may this give you inspiration for your business project  )


----------



## JazzByChas

Well, you know what they say in french..."Le Jazz Hot!" 



			
				GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to *One Cool Kat*! Hope your day is Smmmo-kin'!


----------



## JazzByChas

I believe, a long time ago in a land far away...(Just Kidding!) that a gathering of the forer@s was suggested...we will have to revisit this one! 




			
				Mei said:
			
		

> *¡ ¡ ¡ H A P P Y B I R T H D **A Y ! ! !* ​
> 
> Where is the party???!!
> 
> Mei


----------



## JazzByChas

*Chère Mme Agnès*


*Belle "Professeur"*
*Gentile interlocuteur et sage Modérateuse*
*Je apprecie ton perspicacité*
*Et ton patience*
*Mais surtout*
*La personne*
*Qui est “Agnès E.”*

*Ton "Élève"*

*Chas.*
​​​
​
​
​
​
​
​


----------



## JazzByChas

Dude!...I'm just chillin' like a big villain...keepin' it on tha down-low.
I'm too blessed to be stressed! 

Thanks, man!



			
				timpeac said:
			
		

> Have a mellow one.
> 
> Tim


----------



## JazzByChas

Well, all

Thank you _*all *_so very much for remembering me on my birthday!

Your kindness and comraderie make me appreciate all the more learning foreign languages and cultures.

Kindest Regards,

Chas.​


----------



## mzsweeett

May you have a very cool, traffic-less, wine-ful, aggravation-less, but friend-ful birthday dude!!!

From a Friend appreiciative of Jazzzzzzzzzzzzzz,

    
 

Sweet T.   


Keep Chillin On and On..........​


----------



## JazzByChas

Girl, ain't nuttin to it but ta do it!"  You know...iss *allllll* good inna hood't, 'speshly when we doin tha birthday thang! Ya boy Chas and hiz crew done th'ew down fo' hiz birf-day, now..._*O.K?!?!
(See'm'Say'n?)*_
The above is in African-American Vernacular English (AAVE)



			
				mzsweeett said:
			
		

> May you have a very cool, traffic-less, wine-ful, aggravation-less, but friend-ful birthday dude!!!
> 
> From a Friend appreiciative of Jazzzzzzzzzzzzzz,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet T.
> 
> 
> Keep Chillin On and On..........
> ​


----------



## Outsider

_*Congratulations!*​_


----------



## LV4-26

Bon, j'ai vu de la lumière alors je me suis invité. Oui, trrrrrèèèèèèès tard, je sais. 
Joyeux anniversaire, Chas.


----------

